# 1 gallon/maybe 1.5 gallon tank question



## zeus50 (Jul 6, 2007)

I know this tank is small...i can't remember if its a 1 gallon or 1.5 gallon its a 6 side tank kit. 

Is it possible to put more then one fish in this kind of tank? or is it pretty much a one fish tank?


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

This is a question in which you will find a world of different opinions on. Some people adhere very strictly to the "inch of fish per gallon" rule in which you would only be limited to one fish in your tank. However, if you are devoted to keeping the tank clean, you do have more options. First off, the betta is your best bet in a small tank. It is an animal adapted to small living conditions but is also colorful and a nice focal point of the tank. With the betta though you could keep african dwarf frogs, white clouds, short finned danios and cory cats. These are small, hardy animals that will withstand the temperature changes that small tanks go through. If you have a heater then your options open up a little more. If you chose not to get a betta, a gourami would probably do fine in there and the dwarf species have great color to them. I know there are some people who will argue and say that they need lots more space and I do suggest larger tanks but I am only saying what would probably survive in there. Gouramis are a close relative of the betta and are also very hardy and will survive in small areas. I would choose the betta over the gourami though for a small tank. In your case, I would start with the betta and then add small fish over time if you wanted. If you go with the fish I suggested, I would say a betta and 2 small fish or a small fish and a frog would do fine. Its really a judgement call on your part making sure they do not seem crammed and water quality stays fine.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree but what I would say is that to thrive rather than survive I wouldn't out more than one fish, probably a beatta in there, and in all honestly I wouldn't put even one fish in there but again this is a judgement on your part. The more/bigger fish you have the more maintanence you will need to do and small tanks are much more difficult to keep in good condition than larger tanks.


----------

